# Puffer gif



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Trolling puffer fish lol!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I do that with my cats and dogs.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

LOL thats awesome


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Babies are a victims too


----------

